# Spider torts



## Itort (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a young northern (brygoni) and was wondering if anyone has experience in keeping these guys. I've got him in a semi-humid enviornment (65 to 75 percent) with a damp hide, constant source of soaking water, 5 percent uv, feeding greens ( collards,mustard,endive,and turnip) and fruits such as plums,berries, and melon. He also gets weeds when available and opuntia cactus.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 3, 2008)

not me, but DUDE i'd LOVE to see a picture of him!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 3, 2008)

I think these might be.. not sure.. [ not to 'hitch' your post Larry ].. Adults..












{ It helps to know those that have.. not mine.. permission granted }

Terry


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 3, 2008)

I keep Spider tortoises  mostly the brygooi subspecies. Your set-up isn't bad. They do like to dry out a bit in the winter time as thats when they usually aestivate. They aren't very active unless it's in their prefered temperature range, which is 85 to 90F. Mine usually aestivate all winter and don't become active again till the spring.
I'd change the greens you feed on a regular basis. I'd go with romaine, green leaf and red leaf lettuces, curly endive and escarole. The collards, mustard and turnip greens should just be fed once in a while for variety. The rest of your diet is great.
Those are adults Terry. 
Here are some of mine





























I don't keep them on the aspen that was just for the picture.

Danny


----------



## cvalda (Jan 3, 2008)

Dude, Spider Torts are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! Great pics, everyone!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. Didn't know about this species. Loved all the pics.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Love their shell patterns. Gorgeous pics guys.


----------



## wayne.bob (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice looking torts! i love the patterns.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 3, 2008)

These are "flat-tails".. what species are they Danny?


























Terry


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 3, 2008)

The first 2 pictures Terry are yearling Pyxis planicauda
The third picture is a group of Pyxis arachnoides, Spider tortoises.
I'd have to see plastrons to tell what subspecies
The last 2 pictures are WC adult Pyxis planicauda

They are great pictures 

Danny


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 3, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> The first 2 pictures Terry are yearling Pyxis planicauda
> The third picture is a group of Pyxis arachnoides, Spider tortoises.
> I'd have to see plastrons to tell what subspecies
> The last 2 pictures are WC adult Pyxis planicauda
> ...



Thanks Danny,

You not only take great pics.. you own what you pic!

Terry


----------



## Itort (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'll make the adjustments. He is a fascinating little guy and different from what I've dealt with before. I'm thinking now he's a subadult and not a hatchling as represented. Pictures comeing.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 4, 2008)

Males are adult at 4 inches and so are females. Males can get up to 5 inches and females up to 6 inches.
How big is your Spider?

Danny


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 4, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


>



These guys are wonderfull.


----------



## Itort (Jan 4, 2008)

What is does the red dot mean? Why I ask is mine has one same position.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 4, 2008)

Breeders use the dots to tell one hatchling from another. Also even if you can tell one hatchling from another you may not remember who are the parents of each hatchling and that helps with that too.

Danny


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 4, 2008)

The 'red dot' location is also used in the "Studbook" ID also..

Terry


----------



## Itort (Jan 5, 2008)

Danny, I measured it last night and it's 2.5" long. I also have question about the pastrom hinge. It won't completely close, so that would be brygooi right.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 5, 2008)

If your tortoise has a hinge, even one that doesn't close, it's Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides. P. a. brygooi has no hinge at all.
P. a. oblonga is the only subspecies where the hinge completely closes.
Pyxis arachnoides oblonga












Pyxis arachnoides brygooi on the left and Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides on the right





Danny


----------



## Itort (Jan 6, 2008)

Does carapace color have any relationship to sudspecie?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 6, 2008)

Not really  It's all really plastrons that are the key.  Carapace color is very variable with all 3 subspecies.

Danny


----------



## Itort (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm seeing this. I've got a Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides. The guy at the show was wrong. I thank you, I've learned more about these guys in 3 days on here than 3 months of research.


----------



## olgas (Jan 8, 2008)

Perfect, a spider thread!
I have a colony of P. arachnoides arachoides that I worry about every winter. They aestivate, and the last two years, one of them didn't make it. They stop eating completely, and burry themselves. Is there anything I can do to avoid losing any more? I have no idea why the two died. They seemed healthy before aestivation, and had good weight.

they are in a soil enclosure. I keep the soil moist. The ambient temp is 65-75, heat bulb about 90. There's lots of plant cover and they are very active all summer in their outdoors enclosure. They come in in the fall, and they're active for a little while they're laying, and then they stop eating and dissappear for 4 months. I should point out the babies stay active all winter and are under the same environmental conditions, but in a different, smaller enclosure.
thanks
olga


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Olga,
The ambient temperatures you mention are they the ones now? I let mine dry out in the winter and just water them once a week. I haven't lost anyone doing this. They really need to be dry to really go into aestivation.
The babies I have are active all winter, but as they get older and closer to adulthood they will aestivate also. I have just gotten to adult size and subadults that are aestivating.

Danny


----------



## olgas (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Danny,
yes, that's the temp in their room now. Last year I tried drying them out a bit more and lost my favorit girl. It's probably not related.....but of course this year I'm keeping them a bit wetter. The year before I tried keeping the room warmer (above 70). I just don't know what's going on. They use to handle the winters fine.
Do yours eat at all during the aestivation?
Olga


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine are 70 at night and get up to the low to mid 80's during the day during the winter. 
The WC adults stop eating altogether, but the CB animals will eat every 3 to 7 days the whole winter.

Danny


----------



## Jentortmom (Jan 9, 2008)

Danny, love the pics!!! They have the coolest markings. Can you tell me in general what a spider would go for? A lady a while back was selling some here locally but they didn't look that good and she wanted 1800 to 2000. Is that a normal price for them? just curious.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Jen,
Thanks  That's way to expensive for just one Spider tortoise, even a bit high for a pair. The ones I sell are much lower, from $250 to $500 each.

Danny


----------



## olgas (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Danny,
I'll let them dry out a bit more and cross my fingers. 
I was hauling them out and soaking them twice a month or so.... I should stop bothering them and disrupting their aestivation. Maybe that's the problem. It just freaks me out that they aren't eating or drinking for months.
Olga


----------



## Jentortmom (Jan 10, 2008)

I was thinking that. I just love the different patterns they have.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 10, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Hi Jen,
> Thanks  That's way to expensive for just one Spider tortoise, even a bit high for a pair. The ones I sell are much lower, from $250 to $500 each.
> 
> Danny



Oooooooo mental note taken for future reference!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Danny Ive been to several shows and have not found one for under 1000.
I'm making a mental note for future references also.


----------



## Sassy_Canuk (Jan 10, 2008)

How gorgeous!


----------

